# End of an era



## newfiesmum

I said goodbye to Ferdie this morning as I could not bear to see him struggling any more. There will be no more dogs, and now I can't stop crying. I hope and pray he is playing with Joshua and Diva, who he loved so much in life.


----------



## Hanwombat

Oh my goodness! I am so so sorry  I have been thinking of you and Ferdie. Sleep tight handsome man.. x ( ( BIG BIG HUG! ) )


----------



## buffie

So very sorry to read this sad news.
Run free to the bridge Ferdie xx


----------



## labradrk

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Calvine

So sorry to hear this sad news; it's always such a terrible loss. ((xx))


----------



## oliviarussian

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## branwen

So sorry to read your sad news.

RIP handsome Ferdie.


----------



## Siskin

I'm so sorry to hear this, take good care of yourself.


RIP Ferdie


----------



## JANICE199

*Thinking of you and Ferdie, i know how much he meant to you.*
*R.I.P Ferdie xxx*


----------



## Jackien4

So sorry it's one of the hardest things to do . But one of the kindest things to end the suffering


----------



## Charity

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## lymorelynn

Sad news  I am so sorry for the loss of your dearest companion 
RIP Ferdie xxx


----------



## Fleur

So very sad
Rest now Ferdie 
Take care of yourself


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

I'm so sorry @newfiesmum  xxxxx


----------



## new westie owner

So sorry  sleep tight handsome ...


----------



## SixStar

I'm very sorry.


----------



## lisa0307

A day we all dread...thinking of you at this very sad time.
R.I.P. Ferdie darling ❤ xxx


----------



## Guest

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace Ferdie. Hardest thing we can do for them but the kindest thing.


----------



## tattoogirl73

i'm so sorry for your loss  RIP ferdie, run free. xx


----------



## Cleo38

So very sorry to read this x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

My heart breaks for you, its so so tough to let them go and they leave such a big empty space.

Run free at the bridge Ferdie with Joshua and Diva.

Please take care of yourself @newfiesmum


----------



## Guest

RIP Ferdie....


----------



## Sled dog hotel

So very saddened to hear this, My heart goes out to you, and will be thinking of you. x

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Ferdie, together again with your best Pals Joshua and Diva.

who possessed Beauty without Vanity,
Strength without Insolence,
Courage without Ferocity,
and all the virtues of Man without his Vices.

Part of the poem Epitaph to a Dog, by poet Lord Byron. Originally written for his also very much loved and cherished Newfoundland Boatswain.


----------



## Rafa

Such sad news.

I'm sure you took the right decision.


----------



## silvi

I'm so sorry @newfiesmum 
R.I.P. sweet Ferdie xxx


----------



## SusieRainbow

So sorry to hear this news, you must be heartbroken.


----------



## Sophie17

I'm so sorry. Run free Ferdie.


----------



## newfiesmum

Thank you all for your condolences. This morning there was no big, hairy bear standing next to my bed with my slipper sticking out of his mouth. I looked round for him when I woke up, and I dreamed about him last night.


----------



## Sophie17

I really feel for you. Hugs.


----------



## rona

newfiesmum said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. This morning there was no big, hairy bear standing next to my bed with my slipper sticking out of his mouth. I looked round for him when I woke up, and I dreamed about him last night.


Really tough time


----------



## delca1

newfiesmum said:


> Thank you all for your condolences. This morning there was no big, hairy bear standing next to my bed with my slipper sticking out of his mouth. I looked round for him when I woke up, and I dreamed about him last night.


I am so very sorry, huge hugs for you Newfiesmum.
Run free Ferdie xxx


----------



## Muttly

Oh Newfiesmum I'm so sorry. I had been wondering what was happening. 
He's pain free now with Josh and Diva. RIP Gorgeous Bear.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Desperately sad


----------



## noushka05

I've only just seen this thread. If feel awful sending my condolences so late, but I couldn't pass it by. I'm so very sorry you've lost your beautiful boy Newfie. I know he meant the world to you. 

Sleep peacefully Ferdie xxx


----------



## newfiesmum

Thank you. I like to think he is playing with Diva and Joshua right now, but I do miss him so much. It will take a long time to get over losing them all.


----------



## PetloverJo

So sorry for your loss. xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

so very sorry for your loss...no words....


----------



## newfiesmum

All last year after I lost Diva, wherever I went to walk Ferdie people would say: 'where's Diva?' I spent those walks trying not to ball my eyes out, trying to explain that she had died. At least I don't have that because I haven't been near any of those places, but it is still so hard. When will I stop cutting him off a bit of cheese when I make a sandwich or putting my dinner plate on the floor for him to finish? Leaving my crusts on the plate?

I am sure he is playing with Joshua and Diva and not giving me another thought. At least I hope so.


----------



## rona

You've not been without a dog for over 30 years. This one is going to take a long time to get over


----------



## Zaros

I'm so, so very sorry Margaret.


----------



## Matrod

I'm so very sorry you've lost Ferdie, my sincere condolences xx


----------



## Guest

I am so so sorry, I can so feel for you. But what can we do? You did the best anyone could have done for Ferdie, until it was time to let go. Take care.


----------



## shamus

so sorry for your loss god bless your loved one.


----------



## cheekyscrip

They have a very good kennel up there don't you worry. They will wait...


----------



## Blackadder

I try not to come into this part of the forum, it upsets me everytime 

So, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## newfiesmum

cheekyscrip said:


> They have a very good kennel up there don't you worry. They will wait...


I rather picture a nice big lounge with sofas to lie on! They wouldn't like a kennel.


----------



## marasmum

I am so sorry. I didn't know before now. So desperately sad for you at this time x


----------



## Lilylass

I'm another who doesn't pop in here very often so have only just seen your terrible news @newfiesmum

I am so, very, very sorry xx


----------



## lozb

So sorry to read this. I hardly come here these days and this has shocked me. 
Take care newfiesmum. xx


----------



## newfiesmum

lozb said:


> So sorry to read this. I hardly come here these days and this has shocked me.
> Take care newfiesmum. xx


Thank you. It is very sad without him and without Diva. I feel that a great part of me is missing.


----------



## Sacrechat

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## kimthecat

.That's very sad news and I'm so sorry


----------

